# Delphin T700 radio



## Colin Watkins (Nov 29, 2015)

We are complete newbie's having just acquired our first ever motohome - a 2007 Burstner Delphin Performance T700.
We are very happy with our T700 except for one thing. The cab radio only works with the ignition switched on, but if I turn the ignition on at the same time as the habitation electrics, the controller issues an audio warning! This means we cannot use the radio at the same time as the habitation electrics. This seems a daft way of installing the radio!
Can anyone confirm that this is 'normal' for the T700? Has anyone made any changes to allow the radio to be used with the habitation electrics?
Thanks in advance for any advice!
:smile2:


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

On my Rapido the radio was powered from the ignition or the habitation Aux 2 feed. The radio ignition fed feed had been cut near the radio and a pair of diodes connected into it. One diode was connected to the original ignition feed and the other to the habitation Aux 2 supply.

In any event it is rare to find a continental motorhome that requires the habitation electrics to be switched off when the ignition is switched on??


----------



## Sandy_Saunders (Nov 17, 2008)

We owned a T700 from new in 2009 until two and a half years ago and the radio switched itself off when the ignition was turned off as I recall. However you could then turn it on again. There was no 20 minute time limit either. 

It may be that the previous owners changed the arrangements having flattened the battery? If you bought it from a dealer you could ask them to address the problem.

Incidentally we didn't get a warning about habitation electrics when we turned the ignition on. They just carried on working as normal. Another thing for your dealer to sort out perhaps.

Sandy


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Or you could just have it wired up to the leisure battery, with a cut out switch when you are nor using the van to save the battery from going flat.

cabby


----------



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi Colin and welcome

I can't say anything specific to the T700 as i'm not familiar, but it's common for the radio to be on the accessory switch of the ignition as the ISO harness is a feature of the base vehicle not the motorhome. I did modify mine so that the power is taken from the leisure batteries instead as that suits us better, don't want the ignition on to use the radio etc. the thing to watch for (if you change it) is that older ISO connectors had a permanent trivial live to maintain the radio memory and then a far more substantial appropriately fused one, switched through the ignition, to actually power it when in use. newer setups however have a permanent substantial fused live which both maintains the settings and powers the unit, and then a trivial one (ignition switched) which simply acts as an input to the head unit to tell it when to power on and off. the point being that it's possible to mix the two setups and end up pulling reasonable amps over a trivial wire which wasn't designed for it, the documentation for the head unit will have the information regarding which feed pulls the power and should be fused, it's easy to see in the ISO harness as one wire is far smaller than the other (IIRC ones red the other yellow).

I took a decent fused feed from the leisure batteries to supply the unit and branched the trigger wire through a switch i put in the dash for the signal feed, as cabby says that allows the head unit to be switched off when not required.

Lee


----------



## Colin Watkins (Nov 29, 2015)

*Thanks!*

Thanks to all for the quick responses! All very helpful!
My plan is to rewire the radio to work from the leisure battery, so the advice about 'trivial' and 'power' connections is especially useful.
I'm beginning to realise that every motor home is different, even those with the same model name!
Thanks again!

:smile2:


----------

